# [PFSense] uhub causing irritating continuous beep



## islandwifibill (May 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I put this out there for you FreeBSD people who are a LOT more knowledgeable than me. :stud

Running pfSense 2.0.1 (based on *F*reeBSD 8) on an HP Pavilion desktop p6-2108p.  

CPU is AMD E2 3200.  
Motherboard is AAHD2-HY (Holly) -- system bios HOL_706.ROM v7.06
USB Controllers are:

    Advanced Micro Devices Hudson USB EHCI (and OHCI) Controller (rev 11)
Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2acf


All right, here's what's going on.  When booting pfSense 2.0.1, all is quiet until the uhub devices start loading.  That's when the continuous beep starts, but there are NO ERROR messages (at least nothing I recognize as an error message).  

A list of operating systems that I have tried on this machine via either live CD or installation to replicate the problem:

Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS --> no problems or beep
Linux Puppy             --> no problems or beep
pfSense 1.2.3 (BSD 7)   --> no problems or beep
Windows 7               --> no problems or beep

Ok, so I'm no expert.  But common sense tells me that this is a problem with the kernel modules in *F*reeBSD 8 on this particular hardware.

Any ideas?

Many thanks to you folks in advance!

Bill


----------



## phoenix (May 11, 2012)

You'll get much better responses by posting on the pfSense forums.  While pfSense uses FreeBSD as the base OS, everything else is very different (config files, configuration, interface, etc).


----------



## kpa (May 12, 2012)

The kernel in pfSense isn't that different when it comes to USB devices. Try first at the pfSense forums, if you have no luck there try the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------

